# anyone had a betta live longer than 3 years?



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

if you have how did you look after it? the more detail the better

I want to know because i want my betta to live a long time
and i want to know the best way to look after him

:smile: thank you


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

The longest I've had one live is approximately 2.5 yrs. Have not broke the 3 year mark but this is definitely do-able.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carters 2.5 years old.


----------



## Eggbert (Sep 8, 2012)

My bettas have all lived to 4ish. I only keep 1 or 2 at a time. My advice is read the stickies they are extremely educational for the hobby. And don't be afraid to ask tons of questions! The breeders here really know their stuff. I've only recently joined the forum but I've been learning from here for years. Goodluck! =D


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You said the breeders dont know there stuff on the other thread.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Big Red is pushing just over 3 years. I kept him in 5g heated, sponge filtered tank with 50% weekly water changes and a ready to go charcoal filter for after any medication I need to use. I have a 40g to seed my tanks with too and have managed to keep even my 5g's cycled so far. I use tap water for changes but let it sit a week in a jug before it goes into his tank. I have another jug for top off water too that sits for a week as well. I condition it too but I am a little paranoid over my fish water. Really though so many things happen that can shorten a Betta's life. I had a Delta Tail that was kept in perfect water conditions all his life but only live about a year. He developed a growth over his mouth that prevented him from eating. Red was a Walmart rescue so you can imagine how filthy of conditions he live in for the first part of his life. A agree with reading the stickies too. I've been learning from reading them and I am trying to get Red to the 5 year mark.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

My longest living betta was 2 years. Plenty of water changes and good heating.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

my girl will hit the 3 yr mark in March. She's still doing great and acting young! Good diet, proper water changes and good care.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter lives in a ten gallon heated, filtered, IAL, planted, and FFF sometimes.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

thanks everyone it sounds to me well heated and filtered lightly,with Plenty of plants and 50% water changes is best way 
thats what i've been doing

i think i will read some of the stickies see if there is anything i can learn from them

I have a veiltail who isn't careful with his fins so he often tears them:roll: so i'm always having to look out for signs of finrot when i think its not healing i put aq salt in, I like to do 50% water changes every 5 days to make sure water is clean, and i use stress coat, i also put oak leaves in but i think the filter, filters all the tannin from them out

i would like to hear from as many people a possible who have had 3 year old bettas
the more the better so keep posting please


----------



## Eggbert (Sep 8, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> You said the breeders dont know there stuff on the other thread.


What??? When have I ever said that? Go re-read and get your facts straight. And second of all respect the OP and their thread. You are way off topic here.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

A few of my bettas about 5 years old or may be even a few month more. I don't cycle my tanks (10 tanks) I do mostly 100% water changes and for some tanks i do 1-50 and 1-100% water changes. I feed variety of the food. I do use aged water and i always make sure when i change all my bettas that new water approx.the same temperature as his water. And i don't like temperature warmer than 76*.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

5+ years. my oldest but on average 3+. atleast 40% protein diets. soak food first. don't over feed, but don't starve him either. i don't do the 2 min. rule of feeding. i just feed them eye sized portions twice daily. a lot of plants and rigorous schedules of water changes and very important water chemistry monitoring. if you can't afford to get testing equipment. i'd say hold off until you can. alot of people lose their bettas to poor water conditions. i always keep them at 78-80. i watch them closely everyday to see any changes in appearance or behavior. usually during morning coffee. i drink a cup in front of each tank to give myself a time limit and some relaxation before i start the day. and i test my tap water before wc to see if municipal water has changed since last time. this step alone has saved me lots of bettas. good luck


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Eggbert said:


> What??? When have I ever said that? Go re-read and get your facts straight. And second of all respect the OP and their thread. You are way off topic here.


Don't stress it....I have found that particular member tends to post very random comments all the time. He/sh did that to one of my threads earlier this month.


----------



## Eggbert (Sep 8, 2012)

You're right option. Your avatar is beautiful BTW. =]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Let's get back on topic please.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I had a betta for over three and a half years, but I didn't take good care of it (at the time I thought I was doing fine). So while it's important to take good care of your betta, there are just some really hardy ones out there who will survive for a long time with no heater and only having water changes when the water looked dirty. eww.
I feel really bad about it now that I know how to properly care for a betta fish.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=1335477#post1335477


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Indigo Betta said:


> thanks everyone it sounds to me well heated and filtered lightly,with Plenty of plants and 50% water changes is best way
> thats what i've been doing
> 
> i think i will read some of the stickies see if there is anything i can learn from them
> ...


Just take the carbon out of the filter and that will fix your problem. If it's a cartridge just make a small hole in the top and shake it out. You really don't need carbon unless you want to filter out medications.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would always reccomend live food.


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

my youngest one i bought 6/6/2011 my oldest one about 4. I do 2 x 50% and 1-100% for 1, 2.5 tanks and i do 1-50 and 1-100% for 5 gallons.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am considering getting a fighter type because they look nice. I wonder if they live long?


----------



## Joytattoo (Nov 28, 2012)

I had one live close to five years I thought he'd never dye I don't actually remeber if I did any thing out of the ordenary maybe just got lucky


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You most likely got lucky. I have this odd sense that Carter has a few more years.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Life spans can vary greatly, and for many reasons.. even the care they receive as fry/juvies can result in shorter/longer life spans.

Water quality and food quality are the top two in helping to keep them healthy and live longer - even with poor genes, those two things will help keep them healthier. Even still, some are more susceptible to illnesses than others regardless how clean you keep your tank.

One thing to keep in mind is a tank can be too clean - there is a balance that you need to keep in order for the fish to be exposed to certain bacteria and such in order for them to gain resistances to illnesses. Weekly water changes are a must, but it depends on tank size, filter, cycle, tank mates, live plants, etc. Oldfishlady has a wonderful guide that will help you find what works best with your set up.

With using AQ salt, just "throwing some in" won't work - over exposure will cause the bacteria to become resistant to it. Once you are definitely sure there is fin rot, you will want to do the recommended treatment for it. Over exposure of AQ salt (using when not needed) will cause resistance to it, along with possibility of causing kidney/liver damage. Best to make sure he has it for sure and then treat accordingly. Seeing shredded/missing fins normally doesn't mean fin rot. And some report AQ salt can hamper new fin growth.. best to just make sure to keep up on the water changes and feed high protein food to help growth/healing of fins.

It depends on how large your tank is whether or not the 50% weekly is appropriate for you. 

So a mix of genes, care given at birth, water and food quality will decide how long your betta lives. There really is no secret, just proper care.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

hopefully he was looked after as fry then, i got him from pets at home so he should of had a good breeder

i try to give him the best diet i can but he doesn't like daphnia and i can't find brine shrimp and they don't sell betta pellets here in the uk, so i just feed him on tropical fish flakes and blood worms.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Phaydra said:


> Just take the carbon out of the filter and that will fix your problem. If it's a cartridge just make a small hole in the top and shake it out. You really don't need carbon unless you want to filter out medications.


thanks but i'm not that bothered about the tannin and the filters only got a carbon sponge in it and removing it would mean losing all the good bacteria but when i see a non carbon sponge to replace it with i will


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Indigo Betta said:


> thanks but i'm not that bothered about the tannin and the filters only got a carbon sponge in it and removing it would mean losing all the good bacteria but when i see a non carbon sponge to replace it with i will


I've had a couple of those. I cut the top of the floss and shale the carbon out. I keep packs of cut to size bio sponges and just cut the size and need and place it in the carbon area. Then there is more surface are for BB and you still have to floss with the BB in it.

Couple of sponge mods I made to one filter I have in the 5g hex. Eventually it will be replaced but I haven't gotten to a shop that cuts acrylic to make him a new top. Make sure you cut it to fit. You don't want the sponge to get squished.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2012)

I hope Fred lives at least until 2. I don't know how old he is right now. My friend's friend's betta lived until 2-2.5 I think he said? They just died of old age, not any medical problems. He has a huge set up(BIG BEAUTIFUL planted tank, etc.). I've never met anyone who has had a betta older than two.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

my bettas older than 2 years old. The link that Myates posted 
wonderful guide is very helpful. So may be give your friend the link to check it out. It always good to find helpful information or learn something new. I learn every day something new on this forum.


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

Indigo Betta said:


> hopefully he was looked after as fry then, i got him from pets at home so he should of had a good breeder
> 
> i try to give him the best diet i can but he doesn't like daphnia and i can't find brine shrimp and they don't sell betta pellets here in the uk, so i just feed him on tropical fish flakes and blood worms.


I don't like flakes. Especially if you don't do 100% water changes, i think flakes contaminate the water . It like half of them sinking to the bottom of the tank while betta eating it. If you want i can mail you a betta pellets . I like Life spectrum and Aqueon . And it not a problem for me to mail it 
Also someone on this forum told me that bettas love to eat cooked shrimp and i tell you my bettas loved that.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My oldest was 7 years, my youngest was not even a year. But do remember I have rescued, and crossed many different diseases (excluding velvet, oddly). It also depends on the fish itself. Sure, a human can live 100 years. Some only make it to 70, 80, 90... Others can make it to 100...103... Each fish is the same. You could put two fish in their own 10 gallons, heated the same, got the same water changes, same food, same conditioner, same treatment... guaranteed they won't live the same life span.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> My oldest was 7 years, my youngest was not even a year. But do remember I have rescued, and crossed many different diseases (excluding velvet, oddly). It also depends on the fish itself. Sure, a human can live 100 years. Some only make it to 70, 80, 90... Others can make it to 100...103... Each fish is the same. You could put two fish in their own 10 gallons, heated the same, got the same water changes, same food, same conditioner, same treatment... guaranteed they won't live the same life span.


Wow:shock: 7 years is a really brilliant age for a betta, you must take really good care of your bettas


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I just get the good ones :lol: Spartan had a tumor and lived to 2.5... Maine had that wicked disease, killing him before the 2 year mark (and the same to three other blues from the same store). My grumpy old man fish would have lived longer if my jerk-of-an-ex did not strand me for a week away from home, from the tanks that did not have filters yet and were supposed to be cleaned that day... We estimate him to have been 5, an old breeder, who was shipped with goldfish :lol:

Plus now I breed bettas, and I breed them HARDY. No "weak immune systems" for me!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

if anyone else has had a betta live longer than 3 years i'm still happy to hear about it


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

I have 8 bettas. But it funny i have betta that is about 2 years old but looks like he is 4 year old. He is not sick though. And i have 4 years old that you would think i just brought him from the store. So i agree no matter what you do and care about them life expectance will be different. I don't cycle my tanks i do 2.5 and 5 gall tanks. I do mostly 100% water changes only.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

This summer Carter will be 3.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I just lost one that I had for 3 years and 3 months.


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> You said the breeders dont know there stuff on the other thread.


I lol'd


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

WhiskeyHands said:


> I lol'd


 What?


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

The longest I've known a betta to live is 9 years. My oldest is about 2 right now.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The longest Iv'e known is Senas. I have heard of 10 years in perfect Lab Conditions.


----------

